# Umlaute ersetzen



## Neuling (26. Dez 2003)

hallo ich würde gern in einem String alle umlaute (ä,ü,ö) durch ae,ue,oe ersetzen und den string dann wieder anzeigen! wie geht das?? ich komm leider nicht weiter! bitte um schnelle hilfe!

danke kinghansl


----------



## Roar (26. Dez 2003)

mit 
replaceAll("ä","ae"); (java.lang.String);
kannst du das machen.


----------

